# Massive snake roaming free in Brenham, TX



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Offered without comment.

-PK


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

> Experts have speculated the snake may be a boa or python whose owner no longer wanted to care for it


that really erks me i hate when people do this, they should really do there homework

before the purchase even just something basic so the have and ideal of what to expect


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

A bad bad story for us herpers. Not the kind of press we need.

One thing I did find entertaining is where the Animal Control Expert said the snake probably was...........in the tree tops!! LOL! Yeah cause thats where you would be likely to find a python large enough to stretch from one side of the street to the other!!

On a side note another thing I find funny is that the snake in question in these instances is almost always twice as SMALL as the witnesses report.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

TANK said:


> A bad bad story for us herpers. Not the kind of press we need.
> 
> One thing I did find entertaining is where the Animal Control Expert said the snake probably was...........in the tree tops!! LOL! Yeah cause thats where you would be likely to find a python large enough to stretch from one side of the street to the other!!
> 
> On a side note another thing I find funny is that the snake in question in these instances is almost always twice as SMALL as the witnesses report.










i have noticed the same thing when people report sh*t

just like when the media misidentifies a pacu, dam media (_shakes fist_)


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn that is one huge snake!


----------

